# Sadzīves tehnika >  Elektriskā cepeškrāsns + elektrības raustīšanās

## Zalic

Šodien nopirku Elektrisko cepeškrāsni ar maksimālo jaudu 2400W un, kad palaiž maksimālajā režīmā un gaisma deg tikai virtuvē, tad tā lamp apaliek tumšāk un sāk raustīties. Kas varētu būt par vainu? Man liekas ka esošajam elektrības vadam ir pārāk mazs šķersgriezums laukums, tāpēc netur slodzi?

----------


## Isegrim

Uzstādi savā sadalē vēl vienu B16 automātu un pa īsāko ceļu novelc uz cepeškrāsni atsevišķu kabeli ar 2,5 sqmm., labāk/drošāk to pievienot pa taisno, bez dakšas/rozetes. 
Protams, ja tev ir tievi vadi pirms skaitītāja un attiecīgi liels kritums, lūko, ko tu vari samaksāt Latvenergo par jaudas palielināšanu.

----------


## AndrisZ

No vadu šķērsgriezuma jau neraustās. Meklē nekontaktu kādā savienojumā, citādi savu būdu nosvilināsi!
Nevar dzirdēt ka kautkur dzirksteļo?

----------


## Zalic

dzirdet nek nevar. no skaititaja izskatas ka vispar tik viena faze ieet dzivokli, bet pie skaititaja ir 2 drošinataji, lidz šim nebija nepieciešamības iedziļīnāties, aks un kā, bet nu laikam nāksies

----------


## Isegrim

Tev ir tikai divi varianti, ja gribi lietot tik jaudīgus patērētājus: 
1. Sakārtot savas elektroinstalācijas (ja tur pirms n gadiem darbojušies elektriķi Fedjas, tad jebkurā gadījumā) atbilstoši prasībām un pareizi. 
2. Apdrošināt māju/mantu/dzīvibu. Pie reizes painteresējies, cik tālu ir pažarnieku depo.

----------


## Zalic

2. variants, nav nekāds variants, bet idiotisms  :: 
kas attiecas uz instalāciju, tad elektroinstalācijas vadi ir iekšā kaut kāda metāla apvalkā, kas norāda uz to, ka tie tiešām ir kopš Fedjas laikiem. 
nopirkšu kabeli un tad pa taisno pie automātiem klāt un tad skatīšos sēžas spriegums vai nē. Ar 2,5 mm^2 taču būtu japietiek līdz kādiem 15A ne?

----------


## Didzis

2,5 kvadrāta vads protams pietiks, be skaties, kas Tev notiek pirms skaitītāja. Ja jau vadi trubās, tad tā visdrīzāk ir pirmo ulmaņlaiku alumīnija elektroinstālīca, bet tais laikos patērētāju uz 2,5kW viemkārši nebija.  Vispār jau pārkot jaudīgus, modernus patērētājus vispirms vajag skatīties, kādas iespējas to mājā būs pieslēgt.

----------


## Zalic

nu ja ka vajag skatīties kas notiek pirms pērk.
pirms skaitītāja visam jābūt, jo visiem dzīvikļos ir veļas automāti utt. vienīgi man nav veļas automātu, jo veļu vedam mazgāt pie sievas mātes, tāpēc šāda problēma ātrāk netika konstotēta

----------


## Tārps

Ja ir tik daudz kaimiņu, tad varētu būt variants ar paketslēdzi pirms skaitītāja. Pasksties (ja vari, ja nav viss noblombēts) vai nav tas griežamais slēdzis, ar kuru var atslēgt dzīvoklim spriegumu. Ja tāds ir , tad lieku 90%, ka problēma tajā.

----------


## Zalic

ne ne, tads nav, pati sadale ka tade ir vienkāršota līdz pēdējam un stāvā atnāk 3 fāzu vismaz 16mm^2 kabelis, katram dzīvoklim pa fāzei

----------


## Isegrim

Ja tev tur ir sovjetu _kulovadi_, pēdējais laiks tikt  no tiem vaļā un negaidīt nelaimi. Dažus latus tikai maksā sadales  kārbas, līdz 2 latiem automāts. Normāli ir atsevišķas rozešu līnijas  katrai istabai (ļoti vēlama riņķa shēma), atsevišķs  automāts apgaismojumam (lai nesēdētu tumsā, kad atslēgsies kāds cits  automāts). Īpaši jaudīgiem stacionāriem patērētājiem (krāsnis, boileri,  plītis, jaudīgi veļas automāti, siltās grīdas) - atkal atsevišķas  līnijas. Un par kārtīgu zemējumu padomā. Tikai tad varēsi dzīvot uz  nebēdu. Kad būsi uzstādījis jauno sadali, zvani Latvenergo, lai to  pieslēgtu pa taisno pie skaitītāja un pēdējo atkal noplombētu. Sadalei,  protams, jāatrodas dzīvoklī, pat, ja skaitītājs ir kaut kur kāpņu telpā.  Tik kabelis līdz tam gan vēlams 4 sqmm un pat vairāk (man pašam ir 6  sqmm uz dzīvokli no kāpņu telpas). <br>Apgaismojumam kopīgās  līnijas izpildāmas ar 1,5 sqmm, atsevišķiem gaismas ķermeņiem atkarībā  no jaudas. Lampiņai ar 0,5 pietiek. Rozetēm un pārējiem - 2,5 sqmm, ne mazāk! Protams, tas viss, kārtīgi izpildīts, kaut  ko maksā; jau materiālos vien. Bet darbi, par laimi, ir veicami kārtām.

----------


## Zalic

stop, dzīvoklis nav mans, ja būtu mans, sen jau būtu visu savilcīs ka man patīk. izcenojumu ļoti labi zinu. domāju, ka vienīgai sko te vilkšu būs 2.5mm^2 līdz virtuvei lai plīti var pierubīt un viss

----------


## Zalic

cik daudz spēj turēt 2mm^2 alumīnija vads? beidzot bija laika visu apskatīt. pie drošinātājiem jau pa taisno var pieskrūvēt, tikai nulli nav kur pielikt, tur viss visur paslēpts. pilnīgi riebjas

----------


## Isegrim

Teju tikpat, cik 1,5 sqmm kapars. Kārtīgām slodzēm par maz.

----------


## Zalic

tātad par saviem 11A varu aizmirst caur aluminiju ja?

----------


## Isegrim

Vai tad veikalā 2,5 sqmm kapara kabeļi izbeigušies? Tu tak stūrgalvīgs kā āzis. Nu nevajag uz nelaimi uzprasīties!

----------


## Zalic

es neuzprasos un nav beigušies. bet gribu zināt, kāds ir ši alumīnija maksimums. patlaban sēžu un domāju, kā lai nomaina ienākošo drāti, pārējai pēc tam būtu sīkums

----------


## andrievs

"Zemsprieguma kabeļu izvēle pēc to caurlaidspējas"
http://www.jauda.com/html/25684.html

Šajā tabulā mazo šķērsgriezumu Al vadi nav uzrādīti, bet labi redz tendenci  -  strāva, ko pieļauj jebkurš no Cu vadu šķērsgriezumiem apmēram atbilst nākamajam šķērsgriezumam, ja vajag Al
piem.:
          16 "kvadrātu" 1 dzīsla atmosfērā Cu atbilst 107 A
    un   25 "kvadrātu" 1 dzīsla atmosfērā Al atbilst 110 A

          50 "kvadrātu" 1 dzīsla atmosfērā Cu atbilst 214 A
    un   70 "kvadrātu" 1 dzīsla atmosfērā Al atbilst 210 A

tātad, ja vajag 25A vairāku dzīslu kabelī, tad derēs 2,5 kvadrātu Cu  vai arī 4 kvadrātu Al, kaut tas tabulā nav uzrādīts.

----------


## tvdx

nu 25A un 2.5sq Cu gluži nepasēs viss... vismaz 4sq vajag...
palikt tumšāka no slodzes būtu saprotami, bet raustīšanās - ar steigu meklē kādu nozarkārbu zem apmetuma paslēptu, pirms nav sācis degt....
Tas nopietni... 101 gadījums kad ēlektriķi fedjas superīgi sataisa elektroinstelācijas ( un "klientam" patīk labāk, jo ne sadales, ne nozarkārbas, viss smuki un "kārtīgi" ) 
Mēģini sarunāt kko ar saimnieka īpašnieku , tad ganjau kautko izštukosiet, jo šis jau ganjau ar negribēs ka dzīvoklis kādā naktī nosvilst...
kad liec svaigu kabeli , tad 6sqmm Cu noteikti...
Kāds lūdzu izstāsta cilv;ēkam ko ar aizsargzemējumu lai dara, jo nemācēšu daudzdzīvokļu mājām teikt... 0llei paralēli ņemt man liekas ir pašnāvība, jo cik esmu mērījis tad 0 no ūdens/gāzes/apkures trubām par saviem pārdesmit voltiem nereti atšķiras...

----------

